# Windows 8 not booting up properly



## simon7997 (Dec 14, 2012)

Help Needed
I installed windows 8
but after few days it started taking forever to load
furthermore i didnt like it too much
so when i formatted it and installed windows 7
it installed ok but at the end of installation it gave 
"logon personalization failed" error and when i tried booting from dvd an error comes which does not load win 7
now i have installed back win 8
but it is giving error failed \boot\bcd
can anyone tell me wats this error
and how to fix it


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

First thing I would check is the hard drive. Make sure it's not filled with bad clusters... Run a chkdsk /r on it.


----------



## keesu1 (Jan 21, 2006)

I had a similar problem, loaded windows 8 over existing 7 but woul not boot. I finished up using 'DBAN' to totally wipe the hard drive then install windows 7 to upgrade to 8 or if you have the full 8 install that.


----------



## Olivia2 (Oct 1, 2012)

There might be a bad block in the HDD boot sector.
Right click your Vista partition in Explorer > Properties > Tools > Error Checking > Recover Bad Sectors
It will probably say "can't do that now, do you want to schedule it for next boot ?"
Say yes, reboot and leave it to slowly grind through its checks.
After that, do the "startup repair" again if it needs it.


----------



## Olivia2 (Oct 1, 2012)

There might be a bad block in the HDD boot sector.
Right click your partition in Explorer > Properties > Tools > Error Checking > Recover Bad Sectors
It will probably say "can't do that now, do you want to schedule it for next boot ?"
Say yes, reboot and leave it to slowly grind through its checks.
After that, do the "startup repair" again if it needs it.


----------

